# It’s the familiar “I’ve got two old bikes in the cellar that have been there forever”



## Handyman (Jul 15, 2015)

Well, I recently got a tip from a friend that he knows of an elderly woman who “has two old bikes in her cellar that have been there forever.” Because the woman lived right in my hometown I decided to give her a call and see if I could check them out.  I contacted her and asked if she knew what brands they might be but she had no idea, the only thing she knew was they were “old”, and she wanted them gone.  Well you can imagine what was going through my mind as I drove to her house……………..could one be an Iver Racer…………..maybe a truss?  Needless to say, that scenario would not play out, one was a Schwinn 3 speed Racer and the other a 3 speed Raleigh.  However, I did take the two bikes off her hands and thanked her for the offering them to me. I don’t have the vaguest idea of what I’ll do with them, but their kind of cool in their own non-Iver way!!  

Pete in Fitchburg


----------



## ivrjhnsn (Jul 15, 2015)

Both very re-saleable.  Popular around Boston.


----------



## how (Aug 3, 2015)

I just sold a Raleigh in excellent condition , had a hard time getting a 100 bucks for it


----------

